# How many dogs do you have?



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

How many dogs do you have. One, two, three, more than four?


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

I've 4.
(1) yorkshire, (2) pekines and a GSD puppy


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have 2. 2 GSDs: A black & tan GSD, and a black GSD.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

3. 2 GSDs and a GSD/Border collie mix... oh and two cats, one of which thinks she's a dog and the other thinks he's a shadow.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

One (Quite enough!) Have had up to four in the past!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ten. And within 4 years and with a bigger house and more of the yard fenced in we hope to add a male GSD and maybe a female shar pei. But that's not set in stone and things very well could change


----------



## brutus'momma (Sep 15, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Ten. And within 4 years and with a bigger house and more of the yard fenced in we hope to add a male GSD and maybe a female shar pei. But that's not set in stone and things very well could change


You've got your hands full!!!! But I bet it's kinda like kids huh? After like 5 it's not really a big deal anymore...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Two is enough for me and DH. Unless I could get my two to walk together nicely on leash, then I would have more time to walk another. And hey, I've got an extra crate already, well-stocked on food and treats and toys. Hhmmmm...


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

We have 8. Our senior citizens are Rusty, who is 15, & Ariel who is 12. Then there is Hex, Armor, Castle, Dea, Dobre, and Hug.

We are lucky enough to have a nice kennel building for most of our group, or better put my dogs. So we actually only have Rusty the old Welsh terrier, and Hug the Airedale inside the house. The rest of the GSD's come inside from time to time.

Al Govednik


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I have 11year old Lab and two GSD pups


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

6yr old ShihTzu, 3 yr old Shih Tzu, 6 1/2 month of GSD monster!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 2 dogs.

A male 1.5 year old black GSD named Sinister :wub:

A male 1.5 year old GSD/Husky mix named Rogue :wild:

When I move into a bigger house in 2 years, I am going to get another GSD


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have 3 (2) Shiloh's and (1) White GSD


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 3 - a 12 1/2 yo Jack Russell Terrier, a 3 yo pound puppy and a 16month old German Shepherd. All three are females and can be difficult at times.:crazy:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

1 gsd puppy and 1 mixed breed.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I currently have two - the least I have EVER had...
A 9yo pomeranian/shih-tzu and a 16mo GSD.


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

2 months ago I had 23 GSDs, now I am down to 5 again


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Officially I have two gsds- Uschi an 11 mo old sable female and Stosh, an 8 mo old black/red long-coated male. I say 'officially' because Uschi has been having a heck of a summer vacation with our friends and their 11 mo old male gsd. She loves staying there, she and Moose are very high energy dogs and Stosh is very calm- Uschi was getting the best of him so she would go stay with Moose from time to time, they'd get to play and Stosh would get some alone time and get to go outside without a dog's mouth attached to the top of his head. Our friends are begging me to let her stay, she adores them, is so attached to Moose, they make a good argument. They just sent a picture of Uschi sleeping with her head on Moose's stomach. So even though I 'own' two there's just one in the house right now.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I have 3, two GSD and 1 JRT.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We have 4 GSD's and a Mal (see sig for ages, gender, etc).

My mother has two GSD's - one that we had together when I lived there years ago but was always more "her baby" that she wanted to keep, and one that was a foster of mine last summer that she ended up adopting as company to hers.

Since I do the grooming, HW/flea prevent, and let them out once a day M-F sometimes I feel like they are my responsibility too...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I was really surprised to see that those with only one dog is the lowest number (well it was unitll I added mine to it).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks as though 3 is the magic number............


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

GSD, Shih Tzu, and Pembroke Corgi


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

4 - 2 rough coated collies, 1 GSD, and one tiny pom


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya it sounds like a lot and a lot of work but its really not and everyone gets around and what better way to tire out a dog than another dog. Ours are all pooped out by 11 and ready to go to bed. Not everyone can handle it. But so far it works for us I could not imagine my life with out all my lil PITAs. :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I put 4 because I have 3 (2 GSD, 1 mutt) and I'm getting a puppy (GSD) next month.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Boxer and Most Recent GSD pup! Great pair.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have 1 now, my older girl passed in July.

I am "in research mode" right now for another though, but that won't happen for another year or more. Need to figure out what lines I want and which breeder has the dogs I like, etc...


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

1 right now (an Aussie Mix) but this January I'll be adding a GSD puppy!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I have three 1 border collie, 1 border collie mix, and 1 GSD


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

2 a lab and a GSD. but im not stopping there!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

1 GSD for at least 1-2 yrs then I'll add another GSD.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess I should chime in here since I started this poll.
I have three...One Sheltie, one Border Collie and one GSD Puppy. 

I think one dog is more work than two or three but thats just me...


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

We have three. A 14 yo GSD/Collie mix. A 2 yo black GSD and a 13 week old GSD puppy.

We also have 8 stray cats. 4 adult and 4 kittens, but they're outside animals.


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

I have 9. 
4 GSD, 3 Skye Terriers, 1 min Schnauzer & 1 poodle


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

We have five - 
Fay - terrier mix (female) 11 years old
Austin - Shitzu (male) 8 years old
Stryker - Boxer (male) 5 years old
Chelsea - Boxer (female) 2 years old
Hawkeye - GSD (male) 7 months old


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Two is enough for me! One is black & tan blanket back plush Long Coat (Nadia) and the other is Black & Red blanket back stock LC (Zisso)


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

3 dogs: One GSD, one Rottie/lab mix, and one Shetland Sheepdog. Currently: sheltie sleeping under my chair, Rottie sitting at attention in the hall (just in case protection is in order), and GSD lounging on the recliner in the living room. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Lost Moose in June, so we are down to a 1 dog household, but impatiently waiting for a puppy. After 3 litters that didn't work out, I am wondering if it is ever going to happen.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

I have Maya, GSD and her big, but little brother Toby, a chi (chihuahua) mix.


----------



## HappyKewlGirl (Oct 3, 2010)

We have 3 dogs and a cat

Junior - Yellow Lab
Quincy - GSD
LuLu - Miniature pinscher


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I have 3
2 GSD and 1 german shorthair pointer. Im hoping for my 4th in November..getting a puppy finally


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Between me and my 2 roommates there are 7 in my house.

Ada...st.poo puppy 6months
Thor...Chinese Crested 7 months
Lexie...toy poo 13 yrs

Nora...mid mix 3 yrs

Kaid...GSD 15 months
Ryn...GSD between 2 and 3?
Jazz...Boxer 8

The last group is mine.


----------



## luv my GSDs (Oct 11, 2010)

3 gsd's & a yorkie

3 y/o black & tan,
2 y/o black & tan from a shelter,&
1 y/o black from a shelter

I'd have more if I had the room!


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have 3
2 black and tan GSD and a miniature american eskimo


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

4 malinois
2 Mastiffs
1 Rottie
1 Rottie/Dane mix
1 Black lab
1 Dutch Shepherd
1 Collie


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I have 8.

GSDs -
Kamahi 
Tosca 
Jaeger 
Kona 

Non-GSDs -
Benji - Lowchen or Havanese (not sure..he was a rescue)
Charlie - English Springer Spaniel
Minnie - Miniature Dachshund/Miniature Pinscher mix
Lexi - American Pitbull Terrier


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I have three dogs and a cat

Border Collie
Border Collie/Austrailian Shepherd mix
German Shepherd
Calico American Shorthair kitty cat


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have one Bandit a 8 month old male GSD


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Uno! Just one. I have two kids so one is enough


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Five (and some days that seems like five too many, lol)

2 GSDs
3 Italian Greyhounds


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> Five (and some days that seems like five too many, lol)
> 
> 2 GSDs
> 3 Italian Greyhounds


You're brave!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Three. A 10-11 year old pit bull cross, a 4 year old Pomeranian, and a 1.5 year old GSD. In the future, gonna try to stay at 1!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a large group, to say I'm outnumbered by animals would be an understatement! 

DOGS

Buddy 8 year old Chihuahua 
Maddie 4 year old German Shepherd
Riley 3 year old Jack Russel Terrier
Jericho 3 year old German Shepherd
Garrett 2 year old Cairn Terrier
Gavin 18 month old German Shepherd
Shelby 3 month old German Shepherd

CATS

Tai Tai 7 year old Siamese
Kito 4 year old Abyssinian

HORSES

Rhiot 21 year old Saddlebred
Rhage 15 year old Arabian
Lacey 9 year old Spotted Saddle Horse
Rhandie 8 year old Arabian

Humans- 1 ME!!!!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

3 - 1 border collie, 1 border collie mix and 1 GSD


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Ten. And within 4 years and with a bigger house and more of the yard fenced in we hope to add a male GSD and maybe a female shar pei. But that's not set in stone and things very well could change


So...I am not the only "crazy dog/cat lady" around! We have 10 dogs & 6 cats, & 4 fish tanks. People think I am crazy & call me "hoarder" & such - they should be so lucky as to be one of my pets!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 10 dogs (7 GSDs, 2 ACDs and 1 Lancashire Heeler), 3 cats and 1 parakeet. I used to have 30+ chickens but the neighbors pit bull got into the pen and killed them all .


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a Belgian Malinois, Ronja, and three orange cats, Finnegan, Ratchet, and Ollie.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We only have seven. The elderly one is a 15 year old BC. The youngest is 6 month old GSD. There is one Catahoula and the rest are GSDs from 19 months to 10.5 years old.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have two dogs: a German Shepherd dog named Zsabo:gsdsit: and a dachshund-beagle mix puppy named Ellie :doggieplayball7 1/2 years old). I love my dogs!!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I should specify what my 10 dogs are - I have 3 pugs, 3 French Bulldogs, 2 Chinese Cresteds, 1 Beagle, & 1 Great Dane. I plan to get a GSD in the future, not until my 3 elderly pug sweethearts go to be with Jesus! I did have a GSD in the past.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Five today, but that number changes frequently!

Right now we have two permanent GSDs, one black/tan and one long coat black. 

Three are fosters - all three are black/tan GSDs. 

One foster has already been adopted, but her new parents are in India until 1/17.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 4 obviously from the picture. 
2 GSD, 1 GD and the golden retriever/half potato dog (who is always up for a new home if anyone wants her!!) 
3 are rescues but here to stay..Great Dane is declining fast at 9yrs old


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

2 rotties and a gsd


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

One. I've considered another, but I just can't get myself to do it. My poor girl already doesn't get walked daily (though we try!), I think it would be irresponsible of me to get another. I figure I can take the time I would have dedicated to a new pup- and dump it into my current dog. And as nearly all of you can probably guess- she loves me so much for it!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

Three.

We have:
1 German Shepherd Dog
1 Miniature Schnauzer
1 Pug x Chihuahua


----------



## Seda (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 11 month old Black/Tan male GSD.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

4 German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## ChevynJetta (Jan 6, 2011)

two...Jetta a GS/hound mix who's 10 Months and Rocky a GS/rottie mix who is 9 weeks. Hopefully one day we'll get another purebred GSD but its too soon for us after our Chevy died last month.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

We have 4 in the house, technically only one is mine (skylar) but i take care of them all. 2 german shepherds, a rotti/lab and a ducktoller


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I used to have 4 - 1 yellow lab, 1 lab/chessie, 1 pit bull, 1 dutch shepherd. But, my ex-fiance and I split - I took the two he hated and he kept the two he loved. I loved them all and occasionally get to dog sit so the 4 are united once again. 






King&Skylar said:


> We have 4 in the house, technically only one is mine (skylar) but i take care of them all. 2 german shepherds, a rotti/lab and a ducktoller


Awww, I love Toller's - they're so stinkin' cute.


----------



## tytysgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

At the moment we just have Charlie, our GSD. 

A friend of mine is desperately looking for a home for a PekiTzu puppy and I *may* cave. She's been looking for a couple weeks and the baby is just about to wean from it's mama and she CANNOT keep it. 

So, I may have two here in a week or so.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

10 GSDs


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have 3: :wub:

Baby-Terrier Mix 

Mandy-Yellow Lab

Ace-German Shepherd


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 1, 2010)

I only have one right now but I'm thinking about getting another. I think Dixie needs a friend to play with, she doesn't get enough exercise. I'm not sure I can take care of two though.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

5. All GSD.
Nike, Alexis, Vala, Deja and Donovan (the lone male). They are all house dogs though I do play musical crates.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have two GSD's, cause one is never enough.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I've got two... <3

Our GSD, Killian
Our Black Lab, Jazmine


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I have 5 in the house, the last two are my mom's:

Remington, GSD
Cooper, Welsh Corgi
Beau, Pomeranian
Racey, Chihuahua
Lexie, Shi-Poo


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I have always had 2 at a time: one girl and one boy. My DH and I often say, "if we ever win the lottery we will buy a huge house with a huge yard and get 5!" 

Two is a good number for me to handle, though. One for each arm!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Have two at the moment.... 1GSD, 1 Staffordshire, and about to start fostering and then eventually I will be looking for another GSD


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to correct myself. 
I own four GSD's, foster one GSD and board a big dane.


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

I voted two. I have one dog that is mine, and we usually only go a couple weeks (if that long) between foster dogs. I've had 10 foster dogs in 10 months!

I miss most of them haha


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I have 6, 5 are gsds, and the other is a shih tzu (my daughter's). Our house is loud, busy, but oh so fun! No meal is complete without plucking out dog hairs, and I keep a lint roller in my purse!


----------



## sargsd (Jan 6, 2011)

3 dogs, 3 cats. Only my GSD is from a breeder, the others are all rescues.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Three. Two adult GSDs, one mini Poodle.


----------



## westallkennel (Feb 3, 2011)

I have 11. 9 of them german shepherds ranging in age from 7 mos to 11 years


----------



## Cree (Jan 25, 2011)

Three
1) Tanna Rott/Chow mix 5 yrs
2) Wyatt pb Border Collie 5 yrs
3) Cree ob GSD, who finally came to us on Tuesday night!


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 1 dog ( plus 2 cats, and fish)!


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

2 GSD and 1 cat


----------

